# Torch dying? (Pics)



## Wagonpitt (Mar 18, 2017)

I bought 2 identical torch frags at lfs about 3 weeks ago maby. From the very begining one of them has never fully extended and i see the skeleton. The other one has almost doubled in size when fully extended. The were both in same condition at the store and i did everything the same with both so not sure what to think. Ive tried less flow more flow less light more light nothing works. Everything else looks very happy. Any ideas. ?


----------



## CoralConnoisseur (Mar 5, 2014)

Torches are weird dude, just a couple weeks ago I got some. 5 heads all on the same chunk of rock, the small flat rocks with the little plastic marker on it, presumably farmed somewhere. 3 heads were purple, 2 heads were green. My girlfriend loves torches, so I figured I might as well pick it up. For the $60 I was quite happy with it. So the green heads would go to my frag system, probably to sell cheap to you guys, the purples for the display tank. I cut the rock under the coral as I have done many times before, this piece had a PILE of putty so it was very easy. Placed all 5 heads in close proximity, nice and low to acclimate to my lights. Took a couple hours and all 5 looked good. 2 days later 2 of the purple heads were looking rough, a week later, gone... yet 1 purple head, and both greens are loving life.

I have read a pile about them having some type of infection?? They kinda expel purple or red stuff?? That did not happen here. Although I did buy a torch from a very reputable store on this forum a couple years ago, $100 for 1 head. It looked good for a couple days, died in a week or so, than 80-90% of the other torches in my system were dead/dying a week after that. I believe that was the infection. No fault to the seller, i dont believe i even informed them, i blame myself for not quarantining. No other corals were affected.

I don't have proper space to quarantine all my corals as I would like, but since that issue, I have not added new torches directly to any of my systems that contain healthy torches without some weeks of observation.

I know my long winded post didn't really answer your question, sorry, but torches are weird, and that has been my only bad experiences.


----------



## Wagonpitt (Mar 18, 2017)

Still no changes any ideas ? Also i noticed a few bubbles of bubble algae on the trunk of the healthy torch. What is best way to remove that without poping and spreading


----------



## someguy (Sep 7, 2009)

Whenever a head shows skeleton it's usually on the way out. Check your water params (alk especially) and if they are fine you can try a lugols/iodide dip or melafix marine dip. The lugols has worked for me to stop the "bacterial infection" or whatever causes them to slowly die. 

Otherwise I would just leave it close to the one that is doing fine, it may bounce back on it's own.


----------



## Wagonpitt (Mar 18, 2017)

The only dip i have is revive coral cleaner. I thought about using it but not sure if that would just stress the coral out even more ? What do you think. ? untill then im just doing like you said. Keep it close to the other one and hope it starts to favour the same conditions


----------

